# MATIX`S MANITOBAN LAWN JOURNAL 2020



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Been browsing and posting on this site for a year now and figured I will start a journal to help document my progress and maybe help anyone else living in the Canadian prairies. Appreciate anyone who follows along and any help is greatly appreciated.

*Backstory*
Owned my first house for 8 years. Hated cutting grass and anything else that goes along with it. I bought a new house Nov 2018. It had a huge evergreen in my front yard and decided to have it cut down. I Tilled up the front yard afterwards, added topsoil, leveled and put down some local kbg sod. Ever since I saw what a nice lawn could look like, I was addicted and down the wormhole I went. I do tend to get carried away and take on too much too soon so feel free to tell me at anypoint, mike slow down and relax. One thing at a time.
I am shooting for a solid tier 2 lawn and am open to chemical/organic options that the Canadian market allows, with a medium budget to spend.
*
Front yard
*1000 sq ft of kbg sod laid july 2019

*Backyard*
1500 sq ft of who knows what. planning for kbg/prg reno in fall 2020.

*Tools/Products I am currently using*
poulan pro backpack blower 
Rainbird 32sa sprinklers
Orbit Saturn 3 sprinklers
craftsman 21in rotary with DIY striper
cheap homelite weed eater
sun joe dethatcher
scotts mini spreader
Chapin 24v with xr110-4 and aixr110-4
chapin hose end sprayer
Scotts 14inch reel

Brandt converge 18-3-6
Urea
liquid kelp/humic acid/EM from Gardeners Pantry in BC
clearys 3336f/eagle 20
prodiamine
FAS/AS from amazon (new to trying this year)

*Work done in 2019*

I added 3/4 black granite rock to my tree area and front shrub box. I boxed the beds with composite deckboards. Got them on clearance and paid a buck more a board than a 2x6 would have been. 


Built a raised fire pit area off my deck. cladded with the same composite deckboards and used 1/4 down black granite for the surface.


mine and my neighbor had our evergreens cut down as a package deal. Did not know tree removal didn't include cleaning up whats left after the stump is grinded. and a pic of me putting my mother to work spreading out the topsoil before we laid the new sod




The new sod and the backyard with the new diy striper. had a smile on my face for 3 days. wife says it makes me look pretentious


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

first goals of 2020 is to get my recoil on my lawnmower fixed. broke on the last cut of the year. and sharpen the blades
Get prodiamine down once we get up to temp. going with a split app. Around .25oz/1000
Underneath my front tree, my kbg really thinned out last year. I did cut down the lower rings of branches before winter. Hopefully it will help, plan is to push this kbg early with a shot of .75lb-1 lb/N and start getting it filled in. If it still gives me problems, I will overseed in fall with PRG.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey, its neat to see someone on from MB, (which is my favorite spot to visit). Subscribed to the thread and will look forward to seeing how things go this year! Good luck!


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Soil temps reading 37 hah. Still a ways out for my prodiAmine. Doing final clean up since the snow is now gone. I was under the assumption my Scott's green max was all fast release but label shows 6.3% slow release through metyleneurea? I need to get my kbg to thicken Up early under my tree. Would that fertilizer suffice or should I try and get something else. I'm wondering if I should spray something like AS? I was also thinking of Scott's starter fert for my first 2 apps but it contains the same slow release


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That could work. If the prill size is small, it would be easier to spoonfeed with lighter amounts and still get good coverage. AS would be even better to control amounts with spraying.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Prill size isn't the smallest. I don't have enough AS to spray the whole yard so I think I'm going to spray AS under the tree at like .25lb/n a week for 2 weeks than hit the whole yard with .5lb/n of starters. I may try and squeeze in another AS spray after that as well. The sand and salt from the winter really beat it up. It's around 150 square feet under my tree so I will use 15 percent of the 1000 rate. Which is around 4.5oz??


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I think it's 2.85 oz. 21-0-0 over 150 sq ft to arrive at .25 lbs N.

To deliver .25 lbs of N per 1000 sq ft, you need 19 oz. AS. (.25/.21)×16 oz = 19 oz.

To deliver .25 lbs of N per 150 sq ft, you need (19×150)/1000=2.85 oz. AS.

I hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Chris LI yes you are right. I was thinking there was 28 ounces in a pound Hah.
Thanks for taking the time to go over that! Appreciate it. Could I throw about 1.5lb of nitrogen in a 6 week period? Just in that thin area. How hard can I push that kbg early?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes, that sounds like a good amount of N. 0.25 lbs N every week should really wake it up, and you can easily take your foot off the gas if it's too much, since it's all fast release.

When you run out of AS, the 0.5 lbs N of starter ever other week is good too, since it takes longer to release and see the results. It's harder to judge when to let off the gas with it, so be patient and wait to see how the lawn responds to the starter, if you've put down the appropriate amount. It's easy to get anxious if you don't see immediate results and want to put extra down, which could wind up overfertlilizing and mowing like crazy. This could also stress the lawn going into summer.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Found what looked like a manual reel for 40 bucks in good shape on the internet so I drove 20 mins to get it and it's not in the greatest shape. Definitely doesn't cut "fantastic" like the ad said. Pretty rusty. So I lapped it and I'm not sure if I got it right. The adjustments are the same as I see in YouTube. But I feel like the knife is bowed a bit because when it's nice in the middle, it binds at either end. So I had to back it off but it doesn't cut the paper very nice. So I'll have to see how it does in growing season. Really wanted to keep the front yard at 1.25-1.5 this year and see how I like it.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

fired up my new poulan backpack blower. Bit low on power as said in most reviews
But I will adjust the fuel mixture tomorrow. But for $150 CAD, I can't complain. Weight is good, straps and back padding are very thick and plush.

I did go to site one today and source some new fertilizer options. Manitoban laws are very strict to homeowners so I only have a few choices. I like the idea of this Converge product as it has iron,mag,copper and zinc in it. But it's about $20 per lb/n. Spec sheet shows a cool season turf maintenance at 8oz a month which equates to I think 0.1 lb of n???? Is that sufficient for liquids? Hah


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks like a good product, but is a little pricey, as you mentioned (I like the urea and MU combo). I would definitely use it as a foliar app with a pump sprayer, to get the most out of it during spring and summer, because it has the micros in it. If you can get some granular organics for late spring and early summer, and urea for the fall N blitz, I think you'll have a good plan.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree. And remember, that's 85 dollars Canadian. Which is what? Like 6 dollars American hah. I was planning to use a 9-2-2 organic for the summer months. Right now, I only fertilize my 1000sq ft front yard so I need to be mindful of the extra 1500 sq ft to look after once I Reno it. If the recommended 8oz/month is actually sufficient, it would give me 40 front yard apps or 16 full yard apps so it may not be too bad cost wise.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I would go for it!


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Finally some double digit weather. Cleaned up the flower beds, pulled down the Christmas lights, used the manual reel on the front yard to check it's cut and see how I like a 1.5inch cut. Pic below is the worse spot under my tree. But the rest isn't too far behind it. Once I can get down far enough, I'm going to put some plugs in there and hammer it with AS to get it going. I'm really hoping to make a 50% improvement there before fall.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

49 degree soil in the late afternoon. ProdiAmine should be down by end of week. I think it calls for rain Friday. Now that I plan to cut around 1.25 inch my sprinklers are to high in the front so I will have to dig them up and drop them. Have a couple spots that are really brown and I'm hoping they will start to come back. Do know what it's from. I had new window put in my house early April and I noticed the footsteps of where they were walking turned brown after the frost. Not sure if that's the culprit or not. Hopefully they recover.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Blades sharpened, recoil put back on and oil is changed. Double cut the back to clean up twigs left over from a tree I took down. Been averaging 45 degree soil so I put down my .2oz of ProdiAmine. Lillies are starting to come up so I mixed up some humic/kelp for them. Still having troubles pulling up a 6inch core. Breaking off at the 3-4 inch mark. Try again tomorrow. New Scott's 14 inch reel is cutting nice. Few charity cuts on the front already. Very little growth.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks like the weather is set to improve. I pulled about 15 plugs and put them into the thin/bare spots to help it spread. Used a Gardena bulb planter from Canadian tire and it worked well. Sprayed out 2tbsp/1000 each of humic and kelp. Ants are back in full swing in the backyard. Still waiting for demand cs from seedworld. Hasn't moved in a week. Did decide to go liquid fert this year with the Brandt converge. Recommended 4oz biweekly is .05#N? so I will spike it with .2lb of urea. Going to start that late next week. Give it a week for the growth to get going. Excited to finally get going. Got the manual reel down to 7/8 right now.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Matix99def said:


> Used a Gardena bulb planter from CT and it worked well.


I've heard of that name. I'm making a note of it for future reference since it's from CT. Edit: oh, you meant CA (Canada), not CT (Connecticut).


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Green Ya I just looked online but I can't find it. I got it a month ago and it was like 13 Bucks I think. But this is it from amazon so you know.
https://www.amazon.ca/Gardena-Bulb-Planter-Accessory-High-Quality/dp/B0001E3W8W

Hah ya I realized quick when I clicked your profile. My apologies.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Busy fixing leaking sprinklers. Had to dig 2 up in my front yard twice because I stepped on one to push it down afterwards and it snapped the threaded riser. DOH! Sprayed .15#N with 3.2oz urea and 4oz of converge per k. (So weird to see such little product to fertilize my front yard, hope I did it right) First fert app this year so I will take it slow this time than plan to do the .25# after that. Once it gets going, I am bringing in some sand to do a nice level on the front. Bit bumpier with the 14inch reel. Cutting daily at 1 inch.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Maybe install a 6" swing arm on those heads? Prevents breaking.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Ya, if I have issues with them again I will most likely redo it that way. My old rainbird were leaking bad after my spring start up. Swapped them with orbit Saturn so we will see. Hard to get nozzles for the Saturn's though.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Couple weeks ago I did a high cut dethatch with the sun joe to pull some crap out. Still noticing a lot of dead material in there. Had an issue with it all of last year as well but now that I'm cutting at one inch, it's definitely more noticeable. It's not really loose material either, most of it is rooted. Not sure if they put some other grass into the kbg sod but I'm not sure the course of action to take. I got frustrated and I hit it today at the ground level setting and beat it up pretty good. Took 2.5 bags out over 1000sqft. I'll throw a couple of pics below if anyone wants to chime in. I did some internet search and a lot of what came up was with people with new kbg sod?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

The pic with your fingers in it above is nothing to worry about. The brown leaves will quickly decompose. Dethatching will get rid of it quicker but at the expense of beating up your lawn, stressing it, and thinning out the good stuff. have had 5 dethatchers over the last few years (buying and selling). I wont be dethatching anymore in the future.

If anyone wants to buy a nice Ryan Renothin with dethatching blades and an additional brand new fixed-blade slice seeder/verticut reel - please message me because I wont be using it anymore.

I think the damage of dethaching is much worse than the benefit.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Vtx531 ok thanks. I'll let it ride. Gonna be spraying .25#n weekly for a few weeks so it should recover.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Sprayed .2#N of urea and a half dose of cool season fas. See how it responds. It's my first fas app and wanted to play it safe hah. May try to do double pass next time to make sure it's as even as I can get it. App is 2 days early but rain is coming tonight so I figured why not. Going to be adding pgr to my lineup as well. Ordering it tomorrow. Than I think my wish list is done.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Went to check the backyard out today and boom, I have a mass amount of ants again. Check out the pics. It's all over my backyard. My demand cs should be delivered tomorrow but I'm having trouble understating the app rate. Looks like 7ml per 1000 but with 5 gallons of water? Is that correct? Does the dilution matter if I water in quick??


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

how has your lawn sprung back after the dethatch? Looks exactly like my problem.

Last year I had a great lawn before winter, couldnt see much dead stuff. This year I have a whole bunch.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@DiabeticKripple its doing better. I never did the backyard which is where the ants are. But the front is getting better. I have hit it with .2#N twice in a week so it's starting to get going. But some spots are pretty thin, especially where I would turn around with the machine. Going to throw 3oz/1000 of molasses and 200ml of EM this week to help with the breakdown of the dead blades.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Opted out of the molasses and em until soil temps increase. Sprayed 7ml/1000 of demand cs. And 5g/1000 if imidacloprid. Seems to be keeping the ants at bay. Going to blanket spray another app of demand on Sunday than spot spray from now on. Sprayed a half rate of cool fas on Saturday, doesn't look too bad. Will try 3/4 app next. Tomorrows app is converge and .2lb/n of urea. Pulled another 24 plugs to fill in my winter dead spots. Proabably need another 10. Grass still isn't quite going yet, averaging around 60-65f for soil temps. Pics below for my reference.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It will be interesting to watch the plugs fill in over the season. Good photos to document it.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks @Chris LI i have done 2 apps of around .15#n as we are still slow going here. Tomorrow I will start .25# weekly and see what it does.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Following. You would have been fine with merit only. When you apply, do also, 3 feet up the house walls. At 65F soil, you can start feeding. It is prime time for the grass. All dead stuff for us Canadian is either one:
- snow mold
- salt damage
- winter kill

For the 1st one hi rate of propi, azoxy or even daconil before 1st snow makes a huge difference. There is product called Insta that is basically 3 modes of action and recommended only once a year at colossal rates. 
As soon as soil unfreezes light Calcitic lime app and solid watering will help
For winter kill I will install tarp close to street and places I know snow melts 1st.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks @Babameca Ya I plan to put some blankets down along the perimeter before snow flies. I was in Texas when we got hammered with a freak snow storm in October and I didn't have everything prepared. 😔I make my driveway wider in the winter so that caused a bit of damage and The big dead spot was from ice melt. I had a leaking gutter right there so i used a lot of it when spring was coming. Hopefully next spring will be better. Doesn't help that the weather has been crap either hah. I didn't even think about the demand and imidacloprid both for grubs. I was just focused on the ants for the demand app. 
Sprayed .25#N with urea and converge. Threw in a 1/4 dose of the fas to bring me to 3/4 total dose. Going to leave that for a couple weeks.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Sprayed out some eagle 20 and clearys. Some leaf spot started to show. My plugs aren't filling the way I thought they would but I'm sure I Was unrealistic to start. This area happens to get the least amount of water from the sprinklers so that didn't help. My pgr is arriving tomorrow. Extremely excited to apply it and see what happens. Pics for my timeline comparison. Density pic is the average look. Have some better and worse spots.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Where did you get your PGR from?


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@DiabeticKripple seedworld. Using the aneuw pgr


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Looking to split some? I could use some.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

2 week update on the plugged area. Its the best 2 week gain so far. Coming along. Pgr is nice. Cutting every 2-3 days. I do feel that it's growing inconsistent now? Maybe it's just me hah. Still have a fair amount of white seed heads. Really missing the stripes though. Hoping to get a small powered reel for next year.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow those plugs really took off.

I'm going to have to move some around as well.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice gain on the plugs! Amazing what kbg will do.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah looking great. Another week or so and it will be completely filled in.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Ya thanks guys. I've been doing .25#/n weekly with urea aswell as throwing in some 18-3-6 Every other week. I don't know if this is common for most people who start into lawn care, but at first I just expected perfection At all times, than I realized well that isn't going to be feasible and made me a bit depressed hah. Than once I started working to fix and repair the problems, that turned into enjoyment as I watched the progress so it has definitely made me relax hah.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Having mixed feelings about the pgr. First app was around .25oz and it did slow it down but I find that the regulation is all over the map blade to blade. So I thought maybe leaving the pgr on overnight was the issue so I watered in the last app right away and I feel it's even worse! And less regulation all together. Maybe .5 inch water was too much. Just makes the lawn look scruffy. And my colour doesn't seem to be bouncing back at all either. Hit it with a full 1.25X of cool season fas along with the iron in my liquid fert and still nowhere close. And I'm still hitting it with .25#N every single week! And I really miss my stripes. Don't know how the warm grass guys do it.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Starting to get some of these yellowy Brown spots showing up. Around 3-4 inch diameter. Tips are almost white and some spots showing up as well. I have been doing a maintenance fungicide with clearys and eagle20. I am doing some interment sourcing but chime in if you have an idea.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

I havent been keeping up to date on TLF, wow that looks like carpet! Good job.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Ya I still miss the stripes dearly. I did raise the cut a bit to around 1 inch to see what colour difference I could get. But the grass seems to be floppy and won't stand up. Still looks bad after a double cut. Driving me up the wall. May drop it back down to 5/8 and see. Didn't get around to leveling this year either.


----------

